# 3D Objekt erstellen



## xtratz (10. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte einen Produkt-Karton erstellen.
Also Ihr wisst schon die schönen 3D Produktkartons wie Sie fasst überall zu finden sind wenns um Software geht.

Gibt es dafür ein spezielles Programm oder kann man das auch in Photoshop CS realisieren.
Eventuell gibt es ja schon ein Tutorial dafür ?!

Gruss


----------



## Peter Klein (10. August 2005)

Hallo

Also ich weiss das in PS 7.0 eine Funtion drin war, mit der man das hinbekommen hat. 
Habe es nicht drauf , sonst würde ich dir sagen wie die heisst. 
Aber es soll in PS CS auch machbar sein. Irgendwo hier im Forum gab es mal einen Thread in dem gesagt wurde wie es geht. 
Brauchst dir also eigentlich kein extra Programm zu holen
Geh mal über die Suchfunktion, müsste eigentlivch wa zu finden sein.

Peter


----------



## StupidBoy (10. August 2005)

Dieses Tutorial von webmasterpro.de könnte dir vielleicht helfen.

Schaus dir einfach mal an


----------



## Trixa (11. August 2005)

Falls du ein 3d Programm hast: darin geht es noch einfacher. Du nimmst einfach als Textur ein eingefügtes Bild, erstellst als Grundform einen Würfel und mapst die Textur halt auf eine der Seiten. Nur zur Info ^^


----------



## AKrebs70 (11. August 2005)

Hallo!

Auch ein nettes Tutorial zu diesem Thema.
http://www.pixelplow.de/start/display.tutorial.php?tutnr=11360&id=A-2-P.c1104.cXa.c55.

Gruß Axel


----------

